# Toyota expert 9000 Limit Error need help trying to trace a design



## Atlanta Monogram (Nov 18, 2013)

I am hoping this is something incredibly easy! I have a monogram that is 5 inches high and 6 inches wide at the most. When I try to trace it, I get an alert and LIMIT ERROR blaring at me. I have tried to initialize the hoop by turning the machine off and then changing the hoop size out. I have also taken the initialize hoop off and restarted. I am able to stitch the design out fine. I just hate the fact that I can't trace it out. I am hoping someone can tell me what the heck I am doing wrong.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the initialize hoop function but does the starting point in your design start at the center? You're able to stitch the design when you take off the "initialize hoop", correct? Otherwise I would check for a stray stitch in your software that would make your machine think your design is bigger than it really it. Have you had trace problems with other designs?


----------



## Atlanta Monogram (Nov 18, 2013)

My machine seems to start where ever I left off last. Keep in mind I am new to this machine and purchased it used so I know nothing about it except for the manual. I thought that the design may have created some extra space but I put the same one into my Brother pr 655 and it still had the same dimensions. The only other time I have had a trace issue is with caps but it made sense.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

When you look at your design in your software is the starting point at the center of the design? Can you now trace another design without problems?


----------



## Atlanta Monogram (Nov 18, 2013)

I was stitching out a monogram so the design starts from the center out. I uploaded another design but its smaller. I was able to trace that design all the way near the bottom of the x-axis of a 10x10 frame with no problem lol. I am going to try a 6 x 10 file and see what happens today.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You might try reloading the machine software. Is your memory full? Have you initialized it recently?


----------

